# my DNP pics



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi Lads

Don't laugh at how skinny i have got(well last few pics anyway), i was out injured with shoulder and back for a year and lost everything and gained a Little belly.but injury free now!

So i decided to get to a lower (skinny) BF then clean bulk. so i can see results easier.

I Have 6 days left on cycle, these pics cover 2 DNP cycles First cycle was 20 days 2nd cycle will be 40 days

Any ideas of my BF in last pic guys?

Theres not much muscle there at the mo,but their soon will be 

Cheers

Adam

NEW PICS. The last 2 pics are off me a week and a half into bulk using Var at 100mg a day. Started Var 6 days ago. BD.eu lab EDIT var was bunk!


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

jeez, no offence mate but you look anorexic. surely you could have got to where you're at by just not eating ?


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

why didnt you just clean bulk from the start?


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

What the **** are you doing taking any kind of AAS or DNP?

:lol:


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> jeez, no offence mate but you look anorexic. surely you could have got to where you're at by just not eating ?


LOL mate.

Wont be long mate. I know i dont look to good, but did it like this before and then smashed it. Works for me in the end....


----------



## barry2013 (Sep 29, 2013)

10-12% in last pic

not bad work.

3-4k clean cals and heavy lifting for a while .


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

bigforbday said:


> why didnt you just clean bulk from the start?


exactly this... looking at the first pics, my guess is it would of been quite easy to drop a lot of that fat ant build some decent muscle


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Come to my house m8 let me make u a sandwich


----------



## barry2013 (Sep 29, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> Come to my house m8 let me make u a sandwich


Tight bastard lol .


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

barry2013 said:


> 10-12% in last pic
> 
> not bad work.
> 
> 3-4k clean cals and heavy lifting for a while .


Thanks mate

I could of done it without DNP i know, but cheated to do it quicker. I have alot of experience with DNP i was not always like what you see in the pics.

But injury ****s with your head. I just wanted the fat off quick, then i will smash the calories but keep lean and clean.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

adam28 said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> I could of done it without DNP i know, but cheated to do it quicker. I have alot of experience with DNP i was not always like what you see in the pics.
> 
> But injury ****s with your head. I just wanted the fat off quick, then i will smash the calories but keep lean and clean.


even so, clean bulk good routine you would shed fat and build muscle, you would look alot better if you done a clean bulk


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> exactly this... looking at the first pics, my guess is it would of been quite easy to drop a lot of that fat ant build some decent muscle


I went the root i did to give the injuries that much extra time. i dont feel them anymore but its always in my head. Psychological i guess. 2 weeks and i will know for sure. Just lifting very light at the moment.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

bigforbday said:


> even so, clean bulk good routine you would shed fat and build muscle, you would look alot better if you done a clean bulk


Well its imminent, Clean bulk very shortly.

Cheers


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

adam28 said:


> I went the root i did to give the injuries that much extra time. i dont feel them anymore but its always in my head. Psychological i guess. 2 weeks and i will know for sure. Just lifting very light at the moment.


What did you injure ?


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> What did you injure ?


Shoulder and lower back. but carried on lifting. BIG mistake of my life.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

adam28 said:


> Shoulder and lower back. but carried on lifting. BIG mistake of my life.


well that was stupid mate, i dnt even go to bjj if i have a bad back never mind lifting, maybe next time before dnp, post a thread, you will get good responses, dont just jump into it


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

adam28 said:


> Shoulder and lower back. but carried on lifting. BIG mistake of my life.


Not good. I had frozen shoulder last year, ruined my training for about 3 months, but a bad back is a pretty bad one as well


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Tbh I think it wasn't a terrible idea. He would've looked like sh*t bulking from that first picture. I 100% advocate a clean bulk from skinny over a perpetual bulk and cut in which you never actually end up looking decent.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

L11 said:


> Tbh I think it wasn't a terrible idea. He would've looked like sh*t bulking from that first picture. I 100% advocate a clean bulk from skinny over a perpetual bulk and cut in which you never actually end up looking decent.


Thanks m8, this is the way i have always done it, but never from this skinny etc lol

I knew some would cain me for my pics, but would rather clean bulk from the skinny cnut in the last pic than the chubby cnut in the first... Plus i know this method works for me.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Ignore the "know it alls" mate. The dnp has obviously done a brilliant job and a lot easier than straight dieting. Now you just need to smash it and lean bulk. Test and lots of clean food!


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> Ignore the "know it alls" mate. The dnp has obviously done a brilliant job and a lot easier than straight dieting. Now you just need to smash it and lean bulk. Test and lots of clean food!


I intend to smash it big time.

May post some pics, maybe not now lol


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Should've bulked when you get to the third picture imo, you definitely don't need to cut anymore!


----------



## sprock (Dec 28, 2012)

Great results mate

have fun bulking


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> Ignore the "know it alls" mate. The dnp has obviously done a brilliant job and a lot easier than straight dieting. Now you just need to smash it and lean bulk. Test and lots of clean food!


Who's a 'know it all' ? See, the thing that a lot of people don't like is that opinions are like ar5eholes, everyone's got one, and if you ask for advice on a public forum then you're gonna get mixed reviews.

Now, I gave my opinion on the OP and I'll give it on your post... If your giving out the advice to everyone that DNP is a good idea if you want results like the Op's pics, because that's what it sounds like, then your not a 'know it all' you're fcuking stupid


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

sprock said:


> Great results mate
> 
> have fun bulking


Cheers mate.

I'm getting to the fun bit now where I'm going to start seeing results .

There's not alot of threads with dnp pics, so thought I'd put some up, its more of a "what dnp can do" if used correctly. Not that I got many likes for it.

Cheers


----------



## beach boi (Sep 25, 2009)

looking good mate, whay levels of DNP did you run


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

Good job with the dnp. As you have probably guessed some people think you may have taken it a bit too far but if got you to the BF level you wanted then fair play to you.

I agree with a couple of the others that you were prob carrying too much BF to clean bulk right from the beginning. I've made this mistake myself, clean bulking over 15% BF just leaves you prone to adding too much BF. If you get down to around 12% and then clean bulk the majority of the gains will be muscle with very little fat.

Good luck with the bulk.


----------



## big-tiddh (Dec 18, 2012)

yea fair play bud for putting your pics up.


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

Another vote here for lean bulking from a low bodyfat position.

I'm a typical endomorph and I tried really lean bulking from 17% (literally 100 cals above maintenance) and I still gained more fat than muscle.

This time I'm not even going to think about bulking until I'm at least 12%, maybe even 10% and then gradually increase from there. As other have said, progress is better when only focusing on one goal.

Fair play OP, enjoy your bulk! One thing I would say though is take it one step at a time, don't rush in at 5000cals and expect to gain pure muscle as it won't happen! Gradually increase by small amounts each week/fortnight/month and you should be able to remain at low bodyfat.

Good luck!


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> Who's a 'know it all' ? See, the thing that a lot of people don't like is that opinions are like ar5eholes, everyone's got one, and if you ask for advice on a public forum then you're gonna get mixed reviews.
> 
> Now, I gave my opinion on the OP and I'll give it on your post... If your giving out the advice to everyone that DNP is a good idea if you want results like the Op's pics, because that's what it sounds like, then your not a 'know it all' you're fcuking stupid


Someone's been taking too much juice it seems. I was referring to people telling him to bulk first cut first saying he should have done this should have done that. I wasn't referring to anyone in particular, the fact you took it personally says a lot though. As for neg rep for having an opinion, I think you need to learn how forums work, they are full of opinions and mine is just as valid as yours.


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

I read that DNP will eat away at muscle tissue aswell as fat


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

bigD29 said:


> I read that DNP will eat away at muscle tissue aswell as fat


From all of the reading I have done (which is an awful lot on DNP) it seems that DNP is very muscle sparing due to the way that it works. It should only target fat as it tells the body to use fat for energy.

The time that your on DNP it will appear that you've lost a lot of muscle as all of the glycogen will be drained out and you'll end up looking as flat as a witches tit! After one - two weeks after your last dose glycogen levels should be back up and any fear that you've lost muscle will be gone, along with most of your bodyfat!


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

bigD29 said:


> I read that DNP will eat away at muscle tissue aswell as fat


As @paul xe says. Due to the way dnp works muscle would be the very last thing to be burnt. The dnp will completely diminish your glycogen stores making your muscles completely flat, which is easily mistaken for muscle loss.

A week or so after coming off the dnp the muscles start to replenish and return to normal


----------



## big-tiddh (Dec 18, 2012)

OP Did you crack open the T3 for the long run's you have been doing? any lethargy with it??


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Good job OP.

What dose were you doing? Total time between the beginning of first run and end of the second?


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Looks good to me, good "beach body" and base to bulk from.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

beach boi said:


> looking good mate, whay levels of DNP did you run


I ran 250 going upto 500.



MrLulz said:


> Good job OP.
> 
> What dose were you doing? Total time between the beginning of first run and end of the second?


As above, and 3 weeks between cycles, 1st cycle 20 days 2nd was 36.Last pic of me i was still on cycle. kept food clean in 1st two weeks(after 1st cycle) 3rd week i was on holiday ate abit of crap but was swimming in the mornings, gained 1 lb.

Thing with weight loss, your body wants to creep back to where it was before your diet , its comfortable setpoint.

With dnp its not catabolic and you kinda fool your body into changing its setpoint, so you shouldnt gain back the weight enless you go on a binge without letting you t3 levels come up fully. When i come off i normally eat very clean for 3 to 4 weeks and then its a piece of pi55 to keep the weight/bf down. And i then get away with binge days when i want.

If you stop training and eat crap you will gain the weight back which is what happens weather you have taken dnp or not. Setpoint goes out the window..


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

big-tiddh said:


> OP Did you crack open the T3 for the long run's you have been doing? any lethargy with it??


Had T3 4 times i think in 35 days, i personally dont need it, gave me dodgy guts.

I'd rather not take t3. Im proof that you can do a long cycle without it.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Op great job. Any bulking clean or not would of been ugly from that 1st pic u fat ass! Lol

Yeh ur skinny but any lb of lean tissue that's added will show nicely now.

I say add some test prop tren ace and mutate. This is a bodybuilding forum after all.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Would you say i was 10 to 12% BF in my last pic? Im still on dnp in that so must be some water lurking around. Came off today. So whatever muscle i do have will be filling up soon lol


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

10percent just little muscle to show thru. Keep calories around maintenance (bw x 15ish) and if u add some aas into the mix especially tren you'll grow and either stay the same bf or get leaner. Uve got a real nice lean base to start from don't go mess it up by "bulking" and eating 4k calories immediately, clean or not u won't grow lean tissue faster than ur body allows by force feeding it. Plus any muscle memory from LBM uve lost you'll be back up in no time.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Growing Lad said:


> 10percent just little muscle to show thru. Keep calories around maintenance (bw x 15ish) and if u add some aas into the mix especially tren you'll grow and either stay the same bf or get leaner. Uve got a real nice lean base to start from don't go mess it up by "bulking" and eating 4k calories immediately, clean or not u won't grow lean tissue faster than ur body allows by force feeding it. Plus any muscle memory from LBM uve lost you'll be back up in no time.


Cheers for the good info mate. I was going to bulk 500 above maintenance..... To start with.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

adam28 said:


> Cheers for the good info mate. I was going to bulk 500 above maintenance..... To start with.


Sounds good mate. Just monitor and adjust, up by couple hundred if not gaining or reduce by couple hundred if fat is coming on


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

You reached your goal of getting skinny.. well done mate.. great FAT LOSS!! now time to bulk up eyy!!!!!


----------



## sprock (Dec 28, 2012)

hey dude whats the time line with the pics?

Like how many days between each picture.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

sprock said:


> hey dude whats the time line with the pics?
> 
> Like how many days between each picture.


1st 2 are 1st cycle(start and finish) rest are 2nd cycle,roughly a week apart. Im still holding some water, not much.


----------



## virtualmuscle (Sep 2, 2013)

Did well on the cycle mate, it practically eliminated all signs of that belly fat for you and we all know how hard that sucker is to get rid of!


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Added 2 new pics to 1st post, been off DNP just under 2 days


----------



## bobby chariot (Nov 1, 2007)

Sounds like you had a clear plan in mind mate, you've followed it through and achieved what you set out to do.

Now get some lbm back on your bones, but keep it clean and don't get fat again lol.


----------



## BigRedSwitch (Apr 12, 2013)

Well done, mate. I preferred to do it this way too - get rid of the fat first before doing a bulk. Makes it easier to see your gains as you're going along, and easier to track if you're gaining fat or muscle. Keep it up!


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

BigRedSwitch said:


> Well done, mate. I preferred to do it this way too - get rid of the fat first before doing a bulk. Makes it easier to see your gains as you're going along, and easier to track if you're gaining fat or muscle. Keep it up!


Yeah cheers mate, some understand and some dont. I prefer it this way, but everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Thanks


----------



## iamrich (Sep 1, 2012)

You could have lost that weight in 8 weeks without DNP.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

iamrich said:


> You could have lost that weight in 8 weeks without DNP.


No, i couldnt of lost 2 and half stone in 8 weeks. And all be fat. well 95% of it anyway.


----------



## iamrich (Sep 1, 2012)

There is a 35lb difference is those before and after pics? Wow.

Admirable transformation but I just don't get why you would use DNP for the sake of a few weeks extra work.


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

iamrich said:


> There is a 35lb difference is those before and after pics? Wow.
> 
> Admirable transformation but I just don't get why you would use DNP for the sake of a few weeks extra work.


Read the four pages of posts previous to yours. There are lots of reasons to use dnp, and there is no way he could have lost that amount of fat in 8-10 weeks! Maybe 6 months, but that again but be weight loss, not fat loss.


----------



## iamrich (Sep 1, 2012)

6 months....lol


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Was this all natty, or where you using any AAS?


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

iamrich said:


> There is a 35lb difference is those before and after pics? Wow.
> 
> Admirable transformation but I just don't get why you would use DNP for the sake of a few weeks extra work.


As i said previously if you had read all the posts.... I could of done it without dnp and would of took alot longer,but take longer to get to look like what i did in the last pic, there is no satisfaction, i look skinny but low bf, ready for lean bulk.

And yes thats alot of weight round my belly mate.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Cronus said:


> Was this all natty, or where you using any AAS?


No AAS mate, Just dnp, Done many cycles, i know exactly how my body works on it.


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

with a good balanced low carb med fat high protien diet u would have these results whilst maintaining more muscle mass, no need to break out the heavy weapons like DNP for such a clean up.

hell what are u gona use when u really need to trim down...HGH,T3 ??

no offence bro, but this shortcut stuff is bull$hit...hit some cardio and eat good clean food...


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Got in a good place to build some muscle now.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey bro, nice and lean now and muscle memory will bring your lean mass back quickly when your training progressively again.

What sort of diet did you follow with the dnp?


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

I think that's a pretty solid result. If I get similar by Christmas with my cut I'll be one happy mofo!


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

SickCurrent said:


> Hey bro, nice and lean now and muscle memory will bring your lean mass back quickly when your training progressively again.
> 
> What sort of diet did you follow with the dnp?


300 under maintenance mate, and healthy as hell(well 1 cheat meal a week), carbs were moderate. Still ate cous cous, brown rice, granary bread and sweet potato. and plenty of fructose...


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

New pics added to first post. The last 2 pics are of me after 5 days off dnp.(not much difference) Have not started bulk yet just lifting some light weights. going to wait 1 extra week till i start clean bulk, to make sure im fully recovered. Eating very clean now with no cheat meals, Cant wait to bulk im itching to get started....


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

Still can't believe the amount of hate in this thread! Do these same people go on the AAS section of the forum and call them cheaters and have a go at them for "taking shortcuts" and not putting in the hard work?

It's just the same, both DNP and AAS need to be treated with respect and if they do then they both offer the desired results quicker than if it was just done naturally.

I'm starting to wonder if these people take paracetamol if they have a headache or a lemsip if they have a cold......as that would be cheating wouldn't it! lol


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

paul xe said:


> Still can't believe the amount of hate in this thread! Do these same people go on the AAS section of the forum and call them cheaters and have a go at them for "taking shortcuts" and not putting in the hard work?
> 
> It's just the same, both DNP and AAS need to be treated with respect and if they do then they both offer the desired results quicker than if it was just done naturally.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if these people take paracetamol if they have a headache or a lemsip if they have a cold......as that would be cheating wouldn't it! lol


There are lots of people out there who wanted to see pics of people who have done DNP to see what results it gives. There are not alot out there...

I done it for all you guys. I took time to take the pics each week or so.

Others i dont care they can knock me all they want, i dont care...


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Agree with @L11 you have created a good base to bulk from which is the best route IMO.

The shortcut is your personal choice to make so no one else's opinion matters if your happy with the risks.


----------



## muad (Sep 21, 2013)

adam28 said:


> Hi Lads
> 
> Don't laugh at how skinny i have got(well last few pics anyway), i was out injured with shoulder and back for a year and lost everything and gained a Little belly.but injury free now!
> 
> ...


good job

keep going


----------



## BigRedSwitch (Apr 12, 2013)

It's really easy for people to say that you can lose the same weight as you do using DNP but naturally. Unfortunately, that's a very generic statement that is also wrong.

Based on your age, genetic makeup, the function of your vital organs etc. you can only lose a certain amount of weight. In addition to this, if you have bad circulation through certain parts of your body due to an illness or condition (such as Diabetes, for example), sometimes you've got to go a lot further than just diet to get rid of all the weight.

I can attest to this because I fit that description. I'd been dieting for about 15 months and had managed to lose about 4 stone. Was working out like a mad man, eating right, never cheating and doing loads of cardio. Nothing could have been improved.

I'm Type 1 Diabetic, and I also have a fatty waist band, so as I couldn't afford liposuction, I decided to give DNP a try. Prior to this, I'd tried ECA, and various other 'fat burners', but gotten nowhere.

DNP Stripped the fat right down from all over my body. Even hit the hard to reach areas like this fatty belt. Got to a point on my chest where I was quite literally muscle and bone. It still didn't get rid of the flabby band, though, which is demonstrative of the fact that not everyone loses weight by using the standard methods. It's all very well to quote chapter and verse about how calorie deficits and what not, but we're all unique little flowers (!) and as such, weight loss is dependent on a balance of an incredible amount of different factors.

I decided to try something different. Have a 'reset' to my weight loss, and moved to AAS to bulk up. I'm now at the end of my cycle, and I've increased in size hugely. I look like a Rugby Centre-Half. I'm just about to start PCT, which should take me to around Christmas. Once that's out of the way, it'll be another cycle, but this time with 500mg Test-Ace once a week, 100mg Anavar a day, and the last 4 weeks will include 125mg of DNP and T3. That's intense, and far more extreme than I ever wanted to go, but as I said above, standard diets do not work for everyone.

Peace.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

UPDATE:

NEW PICS added to 1st post. The last 2 pics are off me a week and a half into bulk using Var at 100mg a day. Started Var 6 days ago. BD.eu lab

Taking it easy at 3000 cals at the moment all clean foods.


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

Any reason you are using var? Tbol is the normal choice for lean bulking if you want an oral cycle.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

warsteiner said:


> Any reason you are using var? Tbol is the normal choice for lean bulking if you want an oral cycle.


Works for me mate. I will pack on 12 to 14 lbs on this cycle.

Maybe i will try tbol one day. but just stuck with what i know...

Next yr will be back on test. Just Easing myself back in with this cycle after a long lay off from injury.


----------



## GodOfHormones (Oct 20, 2013)

Just want to say - great result. Yes you skinny now, but f*ck the naysayers. Anyone who thinks you should have bulked first IMO has no idea! NEVER bulk fat. Always bulk from a lean frame - any top bodybuilder will tell you the same.

Good luck, genetically you're frame seems a good starting point, just need to actually pack some quality muscle onto it now! Enjoy the var cycle.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

GodOfHormones said:


> Just want to say - great result. Yes you skinny now, but f*ck the naysayers. Anyone who thinks you should have bulked first IMO has no idea! NEVER bulk fat. Always bulk from a lean frame - any top bodybuilder will tell you the same.
> 
> Good luck, genetically you're frame seems a good starting point, just need to actually pack some quality muscle onto it now! Enjoy the var cycle.


Cheers mate, i will get there. Done it all before :wink:


----------



## CPH (Jul 25, 2011)

Ignore all the crap in this thread. Nobody NEEDS fat burners so anyone that takes them is foolish by their logic......it's just a tool like aas and very thing else.


----------



## Jayster (Oct 26, 2013)

CPH said:


> Ignore all the crap in this thread. Nobody NEEDS fat burners so anyone that takes them is foolish by their logic......it's just a tool like aas and very thing else.


So people who take fat burners and AAS are foolish? You are going to get on great here. :whistling:


----------



## CPH (Jul 25, 2011)

Jayster said:


> So people who take fat burners and AAS are foolish? You are going to get on great here. :whistling:


Lol not what I meant at all but the people saying he is foolish would be foolish themselves to take something they don't need.

Nobody needs aas or fat burners or protein powder or creatine and the list goes on we so it to get results


----------



## Don-karam (Mar 19, 2011)

Great results mate !! Your thread made me start DNP.

I've just started my first DNP cycle and so far so good.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Don-karam said:


> Great results mate !! Your thread made me start DNP.
> 
> I've just started my first DNP cycle and so far so good.


Just make sure you done plenty of research mate...


----------



## Don-karam (Mar 19, 2011)

adam28 said:


> Just make sure you done plenty of research mate...


I have done loads of research and ensured I have everything needed, so all good. However, one thing I still can't fully understand is the use of Vit E. Why is it important to incorporate that supplement ?


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Don-karam said:


> I have done loads of research and ensured I have everything needed, so all good. However, one thing I still can't fully understand is the use of Vit E. Why is it important to incorporate that supplement ?


It has strong antioxidant properties, Which will be lost when you sweat alot and drink alot of water mate. So you need to supplement it.


----------



## GodOfHormones (Oct 20, 2013)

Don-karam said:


> I have done loads of research and ensured I have everything needed, so all good. However, one thing *I still can't fully understand is the use of Vit E*. Why is it important to incorporate that supplement ?


"I've done loads of research"

Clearly you haven't done enough. Oh well, you're body, your risk.


----------



## Don-karam (Mar 19, 2011)

GodOfHormones said:


> "I've done loads of research"
> 
> Clearly you haven't done enough. Oh well, you're body, your risk.


indeed!


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

@adam28, apologies if you've already mentioned this, mate, but what was your diet like whilst on DNP?

As far as I'm concerned, you've done a bang up job with your fat loss, and like what a lot of other people said; you've now got a good base to build from.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Dark Prowler said:


> @adam28, apologies if you've already mentioned this, mate, but what was your diet like whilst on DNP?
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, you've done a bang up job with your fat loss, and like what a lot of other people said; you've now got a good base to build from.


Hello mate

I just Pm'ed a guy asking similar questions to you so im going to paste the reply i made for you.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi mate

And thanks for your comments!

The first cycle i done was 20 days, then i had a 3 week break then back on for 36 days. That got me to the third from last pic. Then i had a 2 week break then i got on the Anavar and bout week later, i looked like the last pics....

I had a fairly low carb diet (300 cals under maintenance) but still ate Sweet potato, cous cous, granary bread, brown rice, veg and plenty of apples for fructose etc

I had one cheat meal every sat night which was a indian takeaway.

As for Cardio i done a hour every other day which went down to 30 mins...

As for weights i done light weights lots of reps about twice a week. Its not worth trying to lift heavy worry about that after your cycle. Like i am now and absolutely smashing it!

Cheers

Adam

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## CoNs (Mar 26, 2007)

good results, just read full thread


----------



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

adam28 said:


> Hi Lads
> 
> Don't laugh at how skinny i have got(well last few pics anyway), i was out injured with shoulder and back for a year and lost everything and gained a Little belly.but injury free now!
> 
> ...


Wow great results thre mate, im startin tmorrw Jan 1st. what BF% were you when you stated do you know?


----------



## R20B (Apr 18, 2012)

How far into your var cycle are you and how many mg per day??

How are you finding the var so far is it what you expected??


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

funkypigeon said:


> Wow great results thre mate, im startin tmorrw Jan 1st. what BF% were you when you stated do you know?


I must of been about 20 to 25% mate. good luck on your cycle too.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

R20B said:


> How far into your var cycle are you and how many mg per day??
> 
> How are you finding the var so far is it what you expected??


Well i cut the Var cycle short after 4 weeks in the end mate, i was on 100mg a day, in them 4 weeks i put on 8 to 10lbs. Yeah the BD.eu Var was gtg.Im still at 10/12% Bf too.

Reason i cut short was i decided to do a Test and var cycle at the start of Jan. I have been on HGH for the past 3 or 4 weeks and i plan to stay on hgh for as long as possible.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Really good progress mate!

Im of the same thought, best to cut first if you have a bit of excess fat so you have a clean base to bulk from. Trying to get rid of my belly fat at the moment and it aint easy, just started an ECA course and its coming off slowly but steadily.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

When i finish my next cycle i may post some update pics here...


----------



## Gathers54 (Jun 26, 2010)

Going to bump as you placed the link in Echo's thread!

Wow, you got very good results! I plan to do the same, cut down to a good base and then bulk up.

I am currently cutting on ECA and probably started in a similar position to your first photo though haven't got no where near as far as you have in the second one.

How much DNP did you take on your first cycle? I see you mentioned 250mg going up to 500mg but was this for both cycles or the second one?

Also, how did you find you cardio? I see some mention that they cannot do it whilst on DNP and some don't have any issues...Did you cut from 1hr to 30 mins beacuse you chose to or had to?

This is something i may explore in time as it clearly melts fat if your sensible.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Gathers54 said:


> Going to bump as you placed the link in Echo's thread!
> 
> Wow, you got very good results! I plan to do the same, cut down to a good base and then bulk up.
> 
> ...


My first cycle was about 8/9 years ago. I think i was doing 300mg aday, The dnp was 150mg a pill back then.

I suggest you to stick at 250 a day. Ive been up to 750 aday but its not worth it. With good diet and cardio 250 is more then enough, weight will fall off and sides are manageable , you can carry on your normal workouts.

I cut my cardio to 30 mins, as i was tiring a little easier, and didnt want to over do it..

People who cant do cardio are normally the ones taking higher doses.

Ive done many experiments over the yrs and as of now i wont go over 250mg a day. You dont have to melt to fcuk to lose the weight.


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

A lot of hate in here and I dont really see why... you have a good base to go off now.

From my experience whenever bulking you always put on a bit of fat, and lets be honest you were carrying quite a bit of BF in the first pic. So don't think clean bulking would have been a good option.

Yeah fair enough maybe going on a good cut would have helped but you wanted results quick which you got, so fair play to you!

Hope the bulk is going well


----------



## arthuroarti (Nov 26, 2011)

barry2013 said:


> 10-12% in last pic
> 
> not bad work.
> 
> 3-4k clean cals and heavy lifting for a while .


3-4 k in calories will bring him back to where he started


----------



## arthuroarti (Nov 26, 2011)

adam28 said:


> Hi Lads
> 
> Don't laugh at how skinny i have got(well last few pics anyway), i was out injured with shoulder and back for a year and lost everything and gained a Little belly.but injury free now!
> 
> ...


12 weeks of a calorie deficit would get you there naturally, without having to resort to a dangerous drug. but what's done is done now mate. Good results


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

arthuroarti said:


> 12 weeks of a calorie deficit would get you there naturally


Not 2stone 7 lbs mate


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

for the billionth time, DNP is NOT dangerous.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

agentmrbean said:


> for the billionth time, DNP is NOT dangerous.


It was pretty dangerous to the people who used it and died?I think what you mean is that it CAN be used sensibly,totally different from being NOT dangerous.


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

I agree so far i what i have read, and am on it now and nothing so far personally has told me that this drug is in anyway dangerous if u know how to use it... i just feel warm and hungry thats it


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Tbf I reckon your better starting from where you are now.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

definately going to run DNP after seeing your results. what doses?


----------



## Gathers54 (Jun 26, 2010)

GolfDelta said:


> It was pretty dangerous to the people who used it and died?I think what you mean is that it CAN be used sensibly,totally different from being NOT dangerous.


Same as any drug really, whether prescription or not. Take too much and your going to have problems.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Gathers54 said:


> Same as any drug really, whether prescription or not. Take too much and your going to have problems.


Take too much steroids,very unlikely you will die,mess up hormones/possibly organs.Take too much DNP you're at a much greater risk of death than many other 'drugs'.I am not anti-DNP,I'm certainly anti-someone saying DNP IS NOT DANGEROUS,course it fvcking is!


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Totally agree with @GolfDelta. A heaped teaspoon is generally around 5g. How many prescription drugs are likely to kill you with that much of the drug. Go take half a teaspoon of DNP in one go and let me know what happens. It can be used safely and is by many but to say it isn't dangerous is nonsense

Also if you remember that the likes of paracetamol is used by millions, DNP is used by a few thousand so the death per user rate is significantly higher with DNP than a lot of other drugs.

I'm also not anti-DNP, stay educated and stay safe


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

agentmrbean said:


> for the billionth time, DNP is NOT dangerous.


people die from pankillers and alcohol too.

If you know what you're doing, like we do, it's as safe as pie.


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

Ignore the idiots OP, great job!


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

agentmrbean said:


> for the billionth time, DNP is NOT dangerous.


For the billionth time ANYTHING is dangerous if you abuse it. If it was not dangerous there would be no recorded deaths now would there?


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

Bear2012 said:


> For the billionth time ANYTHING is dangerous if you abuse it. If it was not dangerous there would be no recorded deaths now would there?


yes that part. IF YOU DON'T ABUSE IT.


----------

